
The Computing Needs of Earth Are Not yet Satisfied - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/02/14/the-computing-needs-of-earth-are-not-yet-satisfied/
======
Katydid
A headline based on the very strange quote from nvidia CEO.

